# Siemens Gigaset SE505 configuration problem



## Brolly (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello!

I have a Siemens Gigaset SE505,and I don't know how to configure it...I can't access the configuration menu ( I tried 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.1.254, 192.168.2.254, 192.168.0.254, 192.168.0.2 already,but I can't connect to it).
I got it as a present from my neighbour,and till now I used it as a normal switch (it worked).I want to configure it for PPPoE connection...in the manual says the router supports PPPoE.

Does anyone have this wireless router?Or some Siemens,and can help me out?Please...

Thank you:banghead:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The ip address is normally printed on a label on bottom of the router.

If you connect to the router using an ethernet cable from computer ethernet port to one of the Lan ports on the router and then do an *ipconfig /all *it will give you the ip address of the router against the heading *Default gateway *uner the local area connection.

Can i ask why you want to configure the PPoE settings in the router are they not configured on the modem?

Or do you use authentification from the workstation?


----------



## Brolly (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes it is configured in the modem,but the modem I got from my ISP is not a wireless one,and I want to give it as a present for my girlfriend cause 54 mbps is far enough for she.


----------



## Brolly (Sep 2, 2012)

I tried this but if I not configure my LAN IPv4 it gives me the 169.254.174.11 as preferred IPv4 address, 255.255.0.0 as subnet mask,and nothing at the gateway...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That indicates the dhcp server is not running. 

I would suggest you review the manual for setting the switch back to factory defaults. This usually involves pressing a reset button. Look for it on the switch.


----------



## Brolly (Sep 2, 2012)

I reseted the router 2-3 times,as the manual says,but when I run ipconfig /all at the Local area connection is a line where says that the DHCP Server is not enabled.I can't find a solution for this in the manual,cause it says that I must enable it in the control panel,but I can't enter... Siemens doesn't have support anymore as I see,because I sent mail to them 2 weeks ago with my problem but no answer.Thank you for your help anyway Wand3r3r & TheCyberMan.If you have anything else that I should try,please help


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please post an *ipconfig /all *when connected to the router please.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"when I run ipconfig /all at the Local area connection is a line where says that the DHCP Server is not enabled"

You misunderstand what dhcp = no means. It is not a server but a client. This means you set your ip address to a static one.

Go into tcp/ip ipv4 properties, and click on the button to 'obtain ip address automatically'. Save the settings and reboot when connected to the router.


----------

